# 1000th confirmed Timeshare Cancellation after finding forums!



## TUGBrian (Dec 16, 2019)

We are thrilled to report the 1000th person to have confirmed they found the TUG forums in time to cancel their new Timeshare purchase without spending a dime!

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...ions-of-dollars-cancelling-timeshares.196108/

Doing the proper research after (or before) buying a Timeshare results in owners discovering any number of facts that were not disclosed to them during the sales presentation!  The majority of which always result in the owner having second thoughts about their purchase!

While over the years far more owners have found TUG in time to legally rescind a new timeshare purchase, since we began tracking these on the forums, just this week (merry christmas!) we can confirm the 1000th person has been saved!

Approaching 14Million dollars in confirmed rescission dollars, this is a truly amazing site that provides the truth to timeshare owners to make educated and informed decisions!  Founded by owners looking for similar help over 26 years ago, those original members (my father included) would all be proud of what TUG has turned into today!

Owners helping Owners since 1993!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice! You and your Dad have done some very, very good work. You should feel very proud of yourselves.

I came to Tug before buying, so started my timeshare ownership experience in a positive, non-Developer way. I wonder how many others like myself are out there?

Dave


----------



## louisianab (Dec 16, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Nice! You and your Dad have done some very, very good work. You should feel very proud of yourselves.
> 
> I came to Tug before buying, so started my timeshare ownership experience in a positive, non-Developer way. I wonder how many others like myself are out there?
> 
> Dave


We found TUG prior to purchasing and only own resale. -- because of TUG information --


----------



## Panina (Dec 16, 2019)

Congratulations, TUG has helped so many in so many more ways then just cancellations.  For those that have posted I would bet there are even more that cancelled because of TUG but never let TUG know.

I am proud to be part of TUG.  It has been a great community to me not only in timesharing but in a personal way too. The  Tugger community Rocks and is here and available because of you and your dads work.  Thank You.


----------



## Cornell (Dec 16, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Nice! You and your Dad have done some very, very good work. You should feel very proud of yourselves.
> 
> I came to Tug before buying, so started my timeshare ownership experience in a positive, non-Developer way. I wonder how many others like myself are out there?
> 
> Dave


I'm one of those people.  Vacationed @ Westin Kierland and fell in love it with it.  Sat in on the sales presentation and was clooooooose to signing. But then my nature kicked in & I told them "I will never make a purchase this large spur of the moment".  Got home, did some research, found TUG and the rest is history.  My re-sale purchases were not the best  ( I wish I could re-do them) but all in all, I'm pretty happy and dodged a bit bullet buying from the developer.  The main thing is that my timeshares have forced me to plan and take vacations -- something I wasn't so good at before.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 16, 2019)

Same here. Went to a Hyatt Highlands Inn presso, decided that I should have more info than what the sales weasel was providing, and found TUG. Needless to say, only purchases have been resale. Thank you TUG!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 16, 2019)

"Knowledge is Power" by Bacon is the TUG factual motto and statement.


----------



## giowop (Dec 16, 2019)

Does it count if we ALMOST bought from HGVC, regretted passing it up, then found TUG and stopped regretting it??? 

Thanks TUG. If/when we buy it will only be resale thanks to you dudes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcpete (Dec 21, 2019)

I wish my Diamond Resorts contracts were part of that. We have spent over 14 months trying to dispose of them including “transitions”. DRI has played games, lied, mislead and delayed us every step of the way. We can’t even give them away because we can’t find anyone to take them. They are listed in the bargain basement forum here. 
We are left with the choice of continuing to pay the maintenance or get our lawyer involved.
I will say that we did enjoy our ownership for a time, and as long as we didn’t question anything, things went well. Our experience soured over the constant phone calls trying to get us to go on a “free” trip to a sales pitch and being badgered at resorts until we went to meet with the “concierge”.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2019)

what was the reason that DRI wouldnt take it back under transitions?  resale?


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 21, 2019)

Nice!!!! Great and informative community!


----------



## avad88 (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes—good article. So thankful I found TUG years ago before buying our 1st timeshare (all resale) and educating myself through all TUG’s great articles. We made mistakes along the way, as timesharing has changed in the past 20 years, but we have vacationed often and well, and still do. 
We recently gave away our summer week beach Diamond timeshare—-yay. We should have been able get something for it, but at this point, we are glad that we didn’t pay $1,000 to Diamond to take it back.


----------



## Pcpete (Dec 21, 2019)

Update: I received notification this morning that they are going to accept our US Collection contract. That leaves us with our 8500 points in the Hawaii Collection. The issue centers around our having listed both contracts with a third party seller. We ended that business relationship in September and the advertising was taken down. I forwarded all of the relative emails to the displayed email address on the transitions web page. DRI somehow couldn’t seem to make the connections even though I put the contract numbers on every email. Two weeks ago we finally got someone to realize that the emails were getting “lost”, he provided a separate email address and forwarded the information. Even though the letter from the third party is very clear that the business relationship was ended for both contracts, they continue to have the flag on the Hawaii Collection. Now we have to figure out how to dispose of the Hawaii Collection without DRI getting confused again. 
We purchased our first Timeshare at the Sands of Kahana 24 years ago and are reasonably happy. Our friends enjoy using it and we have been able to cover or maintenance in the years we have been unable to use it. The business strategy is more passive. We are welcomed, the activity desk gives us a welcome call, then they leave us alone and allow us to set our own pace.


----------



## JohnB3 (Dec 24, 2019)

I've feel fortunate as I have never attended a timeshare sales presentation, but I got interested in DVC because my girls are big Disney fans.  I spent a lot of time reading on TUG and Disboards and folks like Dean and others provided some great perspective.  I've acquired three resales since (DVC, Marriott and Vacation Villages) and have felt in control of the process the entire time thanks to TUG (I believe I have my addiction under control at this point ).  I was able to adopt my Marriott week off the bargain board and I received a lot of great advice on the Ebay Grandview points contract I bought.  I really appreciate the community here and the willingness to provide respectful information.  I stop in most days and feel like my TUG membership is the best $15 I spend on timeshares every year.   Brian, you do good work here at TUG and you and your Dad have built an amazing community.


----------

